# Is a transom saver really needed?



## richie722 (Dec 31, 2003)

I am wondering if a transom saver is really necessary to use. I have a 15ft fiberglass bow rider with a 60hp Johnson. Last year, I just trimmed the motor to full up and traveled with it there. I don't have a trim switch on the motor, so setting a transom saver would be a 2 person job, and I am by myself quite a bit.

Any thoughts? What if I just put a block of wood or something between the motor leg and the transom plate to keep the weight off the trim cylinder? Are transom savers meant to protect the trim cylinder or the transom itself, I have read different points of view.

Rich


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Do a search on this subject, as it has been discussed extensively on the Forum before......


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

richie722 said:


> I am wondering if a transom saver is really necessary to use. I have a 15ft fiberglass bow rider with a 60hp Johnson. Last year, I just trimmed the motor to full up and traveled with it there. I don't have a trim switch on the motor, so setting a transom saver would be a 2 person job, and I am by myself quite a bit.
> 
> Any thoughts? What if I just put a block of wood or something between the motor leg and the transom plate to keep the weight off the trim cylinder? Are transom savers meant to protect the trim cylinder or the transom itself, I have read different points of view.
> 
> Rich


Protects both.


----------



## MuskieLund (Sep 25, 2006)

I would buy one.

When trailering, the weight of the motor is flexing the transom when the motor is trimmed up.

Find an object (cooler, tackle box, ?) to hold the transom saver up while working the trim switch. Practice a few times to find the right object to use. Then, mark the object and transom saver so you can repeat it each time.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Personally, I wouldn't have a boat without one. They take the weight off of the transom and transfer it to the trailer. 

One thing you may consider doing is adding a second trim switch back by the motor. You'd have to figure out just exactly how to do it but it would be well worth the effort. It wouldn't be too expensive to do though. You'd just need a switch and some wire. My boat had a trim switch on the throttle control and one on the motor itself. It was a very nice thing to have a trim switch at the motor. 

John


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

They need to design one that will *ensure* a lockdown of the lower unit. My bud keeps putting on more bungee cords every year....


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

jpollman said:


> Personally, I wouldn't have a boat without one. They take the weight off of the transom and transfer it to the trailer.
> John


I have to disagree with this statement in the fact that you are not removing any weight at all. What you are doing is supporting the weight of the lower unit to help remove the leverage action of the outdrive / lower unit from flexing the transom.
They help maintiain the weight of an outboard over the transom without the overhang bouncing up / down.
They would also support the weight of an outdrive on an i/o to achieve the same thing.

I do agree with the idea of being able to tie in a rocker switch and mount it on or near the transom within reach to be operated while installing the transom saver. 
Rich


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

FishTales said:


> I have to disagree with this statement in the fact that you are not removing any weight at all. What you are doing is supporting the weight of the lower unit to help remove the leverage action of the outdrive / lower unit from flexing the transom.
> They help maintiain the weight of an outboard over the transom without the overhang bouncing up / down.
> They would also support the weight of an outdrive on an i/o to achieve the same thing.
> 
> ...


Exactly... 

Newer motors have a rocker swith on the motor itself, so it is easy to activate it while you are back there.......


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I guess that's not worded properly. It's not really taking "weight" off of the transom. It's more STRESS. Yes, the weight of the motor is still hanging on the transom. But when you don't have a transom saver installed and you're driving down the road the motor bounces up and down with every bump. When you do have a saver installed, it keeps the motor from bouncing up and down and with the lower unit supported that stress is not put on the transom and it's transferred to the trailer. 

John


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

frenchriver1 said:


> Exactly...
> 
> Newer motors have a rocker swith on the motor itself, so it is easy to activate it while you are back there.......


I have a newer Merc with the switch on the motor, I also have a Crestliner with an outdrive with no switch at or near the transom.
The original poster said he has a 60 hp Johnson with no switch on the motor.
The replies about mounting a switch was in reference to motors without the switch or i/o's.
Rich


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

OK, "*Many *newer motors...."


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

If you want you tilt trim to be ok, you will want the transom saver. I have to rebuild my tilt trim because the transom saver bracket broke on the way back from Muskegon last year. We caught it and tilted her all the way up, and after the trip, the trim now allows the motor to drop back down. 

I don't have a switch at the motor, and have no problem setting it. Just need to get used to how far it needs to be tilted. That few seconds is well worth it, IMHO.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes...Yes...Yes...For heavens sake get yourself a "Transom Saver". As long as you have a horizontal framework toward the end of your trailer to accept the transom bar go for it. I too did not have a trim/tilt switch on the side of my 1978 125h.p. Johnson,but I just found an equidistant spot where I would trim the motor down to..then place the bar loosely to hold it onto the motor and the frame. I had a broom handle and would step on the side of the boat and hit the trim/tilt switch until I heard the hydraulic sound of the motor resting against bar. I was alone sometimes and this worked just fine. Even with buddies I could use the "Saver" by myself. A transom saver is a must as I can attest cause after exactly 30 years of hauling my 22 ft. Starcraft I beefed up my Transom with 1/4 inch diamond plate because of all the flexing... I now have a much newer 75 h.p.with the side mounted trim/tilt switch and do not use the transom saver because of the 1/4 inch diamond plate. P.S. I have a jillion miles on this boat/trailer and it just keeps on "going and going and going. See u on the waters. SNAGGS


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I don't have a switch at my transom either... and I have no trouble putting my transom saver on alone. I have a bungee on the motor end of the saver... and after some practice you get pretty good at "guessing" where the motor needs to be trimmed to get the saver attached via the bungee and then trim it down the rest of the way. I'd say I can do it in 30 seconds or less. 17' boat... 40 hp. The transom saver does a LOT to relieve the stress on the transom of the boat as well as taking all the stress/pressure off the trim pump/cylinder.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

waterfoul said:


> I don't have a switch at my transom either... and I have no trouble putting my transom saver on alone. I have a bungee on the motor end of the saver... and after some practice you get pretty good at "guessing" where the motor needs to be trimmed to get the saver attached via the bungee and then trim it down the rest of the way. I'd say I can do it in 30 seconds or less. 17' boat... 40 hp. The transom saver does a LOT to relieve the stress on the transom of the boat as well as taking all the stress/pressure off the trim pump/cylinder.


 
Yep well worth doing this to eliminate stress on all the parts invloved. Wouldnt trailer a boat w/o one.


----------



## richie722 (Dec 31, 2003)

Well, Im convinced. I bought one over the weekend and already figured out a way to set it without a transom mounted trim switch. 

Thanks for all the advice.

Rich


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

richie722 said:


> Well, Im convinced. I bought one over the weekend and already figured out a way to set it without a transom mounted trim switch.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> Rich


 
That's what we're here for!


----------

